# Nothing is happening, I need sudden birth stories



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I know anything can happen, but I really really really need to read some stories about births that started up when there'd been no signs. Closed cervix, barely softened, and BOMB! full on labor.

Your own story, a friend's story, a friend of a friend's story, "this one lady you read about online", anything.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

Me!

I was 8 days past my EDD and I had an appointment with my midwife. She checked me that morning and I was like a fingertip dilated, barley softened, baby still had not engaged (she didnt until active labour)....

Then that afternoon - contractions started of nowhere!! I didnt believe it though because I was positive that she was never going to come out...


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

My third! He did not drop until he dropped out! Seriously! He was a few days late but showed no signs of coming at my check up, and was very high up. Then in a heartbeat I had a contraction followed by another and they did not stop. Two hours later and out he dropped! 2 hours door to door!! Your baby is coming Mama...just you wait and see!


----------



## SalmonBayDoula (Jul 10, 2005)

closed and tight, no dilation, no effacement, baby floating...vag exam by doc confirmed this at afternoon appointment.

Calls me 9 pm, tells me she had just a tiny spotting (normal after vag exam)

Calls me 9 am tells me Braxton hicks have been a real pain in the a$$. Hard time sleeping during the night.

I tell her take a bath, calm them down and get some sleep

11 am calls me, b-h are 3 minutes apart.

I suggest they might NOT be bh

She goes in to see her doc in the office

vag exam reveals she is 8+ cm!

Baby born shortly after!

Good luck to you!

My motto "you can be closed and tight and baby tonight"

I have seen it more than once!

Sharon


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL..getting antsy are we...?? you know it can happen. You've been on MDC forever and have a billion posts.....
Even though i had TONS of prodromal labor, even to the point of hacving regular prodromal contrax 5 minutes apaprt several times...they never did anything and i went into both labors without much dilation or effacement.
DD came with no real warning....I was 41+5 and had been doing lots of stuff to try and bring on labor, with no results...BAM, was woken up with a contraction, they got stronger and closer and 16 hours later, out came dd, first labor.
Actually, with ds, even though he was my second, my BH were even weaker, and I had no pre-warning...just the fingertip i had been all pregnancy, since it was my second....and BAM, water breaks...contrax started weakly after a little while, full on labor within a couple hours, total time to delivery about 10 hours.

you wont be pregnant forever.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Both of my births pretty much had nothing before full-on labor. With dd there was *nothing* not one.single.sign.

With ds I lost my mucus plug about a week before- but nothing else- no dilation, closed, tight, etc.

-Angela


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My third and fourth were like that. I just woke up in labor and was like "Huh? I didn't see this coming."


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Great thread idea! I am also in need of such inspirational stories.


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

Me me me! 41 weeks, five days. The day before, I had a vaginal exam that showed 0 dilation, 0 effacement, cervix not softened at all, baby not even close to dropping and posterior. I was crushed. The next day, I had light contractions starting at 3 am. They went on all day, never getting closer or stronger. Went to hospital at 3 pm, was still 0 cm dilated, 0 effaced, was told it was probably Braxton Hicks.

Baby arrived 2 hours and 47 minutes later!!

(Those last couple of hours were a WILD ride!)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Thank you!!!!

I do know it, I just had to read it again.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Both of mine.


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

40 weeks and 4 days with dd and I was hardly softened and only a fingertip dilated. 5am at 40 weeks and 6 days I went into labor... was only a 2 when I got to the hospital but contractions were 2 minutes apart. Had the baby 3 hours later!


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

41 weeks water broke.

41+2 1 am cervix cannot be found, no dilation or softening at all, induction scheduled in the am.

3 am labor starts.
6 am transition.
8:30 am my son is born. (long pushing stage)


----------



## benandmarensmom (Mar 28, 2007)

It happened to me , I was actually going in to be induced for medical reasons, (not my choice) on my due date, I woke up with very mild cramping that was only just at my pubic line, it never radiated anywhere else than there.We went to the hospital as I was sure I was in labour and had to be there for an induction an hour later,My nurse checked and did monitor for contractions and dialation and I was told I was compleatly closed baby floating and zero contractions,that I could get redressed and go for a walk and wait for my induction.Well I turned to get up and my water broke I completly dialated and our daughter was born 10 mins later.Dr. wasnt there until she was born and the nursing staff were excellent in letting us deliver her.So after having days of dialation and prelabour for my son , I would never have imagined that this was possible.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, I can't say for sure I was closed up because my MW had not checked me but I went to bed one night with NO signs of labor. My water broke and after 45 minutes of labor my little one arrived.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, I'll oblige for a suffering mama!

#2:
No sign of anything at dr. appt at 3:30pm (which included vaginal exam).
Mild contractions started at 4:30pm.
Baby born at 11:20pm.

And much faster:

Twins (#4 & #5)
Woke up at 1am with weird feeling like I needed to go to the bathroom.
20 minutes of trucking back-and-forth between bathroom and bed, not settling. Started to wonder if I was in labour, since not at all like previous 3 and so very mild/non-descript.
Took about 45 minutes to decide I actually way in labour (so now quarter to two in the morning).
Twin A born 4:10am (yep! 2.5 hours after decided labour was actually starting).


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I didn't have an vaginal exams until I was IN labor and didn't feel she was coming ANYTIME soon, but she was born at 40w1d after only 12 hours of labor. About 6 were easy, then it started getting harder, and harder, and then really hard. The midwife didn't believe I was in labor, and insisted I come for my regular appointment. My doula didn't believe me either, and only got to the birth center about 1.5-2 hours before dd was born (1-1.5 hours after I was "admitted" at 5cm.

I have read in the book "Baby Catcher" that many moms get that feeling that the baby will NEVER come, and then baby comes within a day or two. But I guess that's if you're not a complainer - I didn't think I was, and you don't seem like you are, either.









I'm sure your baby is coming soon - when it's ready to meet you, when all of it's organs are formed perfectly, and everything is 100%! Do some affirmations, take baths, meditate, do yoga, go to a movie, dinner, have sex, and stop answering your phones!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Y'know, I've watched this phenomenum happen for other people and it didn't even occur to me that I was taking advantage of it. See, several times I've seen someone post a "aaaahhhhh baby is never coming" post and then they vanish for a few days only to post that they actually started labor right after posting.

Now, with my posting rate, I'm not about to vanish for a few days, but labor is definitely started.

(Latent labor, FYI, is annoying. I'm now in the "get as much sleep as possible" phase.)


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

Congratulations Sapphire_Chan! Happy Laboring!

This happened with my dd who was 41w+4d. One morning I awoke to what I was pretty sure was my water breaking at 5:30am. Prior to this I had very few BH and was only a fingertip dilated. I knew she had to come sometime, though...as did you for this one


----------



## josie4 (Jul 8, 2007)

I was not having BHs, had been a fingertip for a long time, had been losing my MP here and there, and then the day before, I lost my MP all day and labor started that night.

DS came 2 days after I forced myself to stop worrying that he would never come. I quit taking my herbs and EPO, I quit my accupressure and nipple stim. That's when my body decided it was ready!


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

Me! Well - I have no idea what my cervix was doing, as I hadn't checked it or had it checked, but there weren't any of the other signs. One day I was just happily going about my business - no ctx, no loose stool, no mucous plug, etc. That night I woke up after about 2 hours with ctx and was in active labor within about an hour and had the baby 8 hours later. Your body will do it when it is ready!!!

Congrats on going into labor!! Have a beautiful birth!


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Keep us posted Sapphire-chan...all the best







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

After 12 hours of "oh, wow, this is really labor!" I'm still only barely dilated.


----------



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't have any fun stories for you. Just hoping your babe comes quickly!!


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
After 12 hours of "oh, wow, this is really labor!" I'm still only barely dilated.









Okay...will be thinking open open open for you!!! All day!

Just think your little one is giving you all this grief now so it will grow into the perfect







teenager!


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SalmonBayDoula* 

My motto "you can be closed and tight and baby tonight"










:


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
After 12 hours of "oh, wow, this is really labor!" I'm still only barely dilated.









Is this your first?

All I can say is, prodomal labor, early labor can last a long time. Just take it easy, get lots of rest!







Because when things really kick in hard you want to be well rested!


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Prodromal labor sucks. I just had a client have a c-s because she really thought it was labor, but in retrospect, just sucky prodromal stuff.

With my third child, I went in and had my membranes stripped TWICE







: made dh dtd with me nightly, and I was closed and high and tight. Then one day my water broke, and 8h later dd was here.

With my fourth child, my water had been broken for 48h, but nothing happened. Then when it DID start, it was only 90 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

my first baby-Closed, tight, no signs of labor, baby floating, etc. etc.

Started having some prodromal that night-continued throughout the next day

Next night ctx really started, and my water broke.

It was a hospital birth that ended up being more interventive than I hoped but if I had stayed home i'm sure labor would have progressed just peachy and I still would have had a baby that night or next day-minus the Pitocin!

Hope things happen soon for you.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

16 days overdue with Eva. Suddenly at midnight my water breaks. Contraction at 12:30 and baby here at 3:30. It happens when it happens!


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

Me!

With #2, I was 11 days past my due date. ugh. DH and I decided to watch a movie. I had a big cotnraction. It was NOT comfortable. 5 minutes later, I started another. I was just about to say,"If I have another contraction like this, Iam calling the doula," when WHOOSH my water bag broke with an audible pop, big gush. That was at 9 pm or so. We got all checked in at the hospital by 11:30 and she was born at 2:02am. She was my fastest, easiest delivery and my smallest baby!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
After 12 hours of "oh, wow, this is really labor!" I'm still only barely dilated.









Stop letting them check you if you're only in early labour! it just plays into the mind games of labour.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No checks. Rest as much as possible. Eat if you can.

hang in there!

-Angela


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Hope she doesn't mind. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=957775


----------



## white_queen_22 (Jan 14, 2006)

OMG - what a timely thread. I've been having "episodes of labor" as my midwife calls it - but then ....no baby. 

She called me a "ticking time bomb". *sigh*

Well I wish Micah would get his Baby Bomb Butt out here then.

It's like I tell my husband - the contractions I am having are not strong, strenuous or even supoer long at all...It would be like doing ONE push up. No big deal.

Unless you drop down and do one push up every five minutes all day long. *wry grin*

Lots of naps, lots of little meals, lots of 'resting', lots of walking.

Angela <><


----------

